# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mijn vriend heeft zich opengehaald aan mijn Mirena - Risico's?!?

## Sandra333

Ik heb in januari dit jaar voor het eerst de Mirena laten plaatsen. Ondanks de (zeer onprettige) bijverschijnselen bevalt deze mij nu goed. Ondervind er zo goed als geen problemen aan. Mijn vriend heeft hem nooit kunnen voelen tijdens de seks. Maar nu heeft mijn vriend zijn penis ineens open gehaald aan mijn spiraal!! Ik heb al geprobeerd te googlen maar krijg hier niet duidelijke informatie over. 

Kan het zijn dat het spiraal hierdoor niet meer goed zit en dus ook minder safe is? Of dat er hierdoor infecties o.i.d kunnen ontstaan. Zou iemand mij iets hierover vertellen? :Confused:

----------


## christel1

Ik zou zeggen, ga direct naar de gyneacoloog of HA om te zien of je spiraal nog goed zit en je vriend zou toch ook best naar de HA gaan als hij zijn penis opengehaald heeft aan het spiraal, het is nog altijd een vreemd voorwerp en hij kan hierdoor ook een infectie krijgen, hij kan wel al beginnen met het te ontsmetten met isobetadine, liefst geen alcoholontsmetting want daar gaat hij niet goed van zijn. Volgens mij is je spiraal toch verschoven, ga misschien ook direct om de morning after pil voor alle zekerheid want als je spiraal echt verschoven is dan heb je "misschien" onveilige seks gehad en beter voorkomen dan genezen. Kan je je draadjes nog voelen van het spiraal ? Ik weet niet hoe het voelt maar naar het schijnt kan je die draadjes voelen, misschien zijn ze nu langer dan normaal en heeft je vriend zich daaraan gekwetst ? 
Voor alle zekerheid, gynea of huisarts raadplegen hoor en vandaag als je kan om de morning after pil, paasmaandag of niet....

----------


## dyon1

Oke ik zou toch echt zo snel mogelijk naar de gyneacoloog gaan. Een infectie is zeer zeker mogelijk...

----------


## christel1

Dyon1, ik zie niet in wat de vriend bij de gynea kan gaan doen omdat HIJ zich opengehaald heeft. Lezen wat er staat he.... hier is een HA bezoek op zijn plaats en geen bezoek aan de gyneacoloog dat is voor Sady haar ding.... zij moet naar de gyneacoloog gaan om te zien of het spiraaltje nog op zijn plaats zit.

----------


## Sandra333

> Dyon1, ik zie niet in wat de vriend bij de gynea kan gaan doen omdat HIJ zich opengehaald heeft. Lezen wat er staat he.... hier is een HA bezoek op zijn plaats en geen bezoek aan de gyneacoloog dat is voor Sady haar ding.... zij moet naar de gyneacoloog gaan om te zien of het spiraaltje nog op zijn plaats zit.


Thanks voor de respons! Heb idd maar contact opgenomen met de huisarts..deze heeft mij aangegeven dat het bijna onmogrlijk is dat spiraal verschoven kan zijn.. Tenzij t vaker gebeurd is het raadzaam om te kijken wat er aan gedaan kan worden. Ik heb wel last van mn buik gehad en beetje ebloeding maar dat was heel erg weinig. Verder gelukkig ook geen rare kwaaltjes.. dus het is goed gegaan! En mn vriend zn plekkie was zi weg...goed schoon houden paar daagies was t al weg.. Greets... x

----------

